# What's the earliest anyone has done a pregnancy test?



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

So.... Come on girls, what's the earliest any of you have tested? Is it possible to get a positive, if you are pregnant before the end of the 2ww? 
I haven't had the iui yet but I just wondered?
Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,
Well it will be my 3IUI next week and I have to admit I test everyday from about 8dpiui which in most cases is absolutely ridiculous! However I can't stop myself     
But I have never had the amazing BFP! 3rd time lucky I hope xxx
Good luck x


----------



## TTC1976 (Mar 31, 2014)

I've had 2 rounds of IUI natural cycle but failed on both rounds. Going in for my 3rd round this week (stimulated on this time), fingers crossed we will get lucky 3rd time round. trying not to get myself down, as I had to inject myself with Ovitrelle this evening and ended spilling some  !!! I hope it still works... would love to hear from anyone who made the same error as me


----------

